# If only I were in a different region?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Most regions the ground goes down and you have been trained all wrong. You better stay where you are .


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Ha I haven't been trained on residential. I'm self taught! Quit busting my ballz lol I'd probably test out at a 3 year allrentice and make Journeyman in under 5 years. I out money on it!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

That was funny though! Give ya that!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Mcswain said:


> Ha I haven't been trained on residential. I'm self taught! Quit busting my ballz lol I'd probably test out at a 3 year allrentice and make Journeyman in under 5 years. I out money on it!


Not if that's how you spell "apprentice". :no:


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

That's the new breed! ??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> That's the new breed! ??


Local 26 Washington DC hiring almost continuously.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want it bad enough you will find a way. 

I'd move out of Ohio just because.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Don't you have to have lived in the region for so long prior or currently?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

brian john said:


> Local 26 Washington DC hiring almost continuously.


No shortage of tax dollars and printed money to spend.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Come to DFW. We need good, smart, hard working people.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Dfw?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Mcswain said:


> Dfw?


Dallas Fort-Worth


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

???? just sucks it's hard to pass test and then get interview and still no luck. Not bragging by any means but I know I would test out a minimum 2 year apprentice and already have tangible skills and the dedication and drive. I use my competitiveness to my benefit and desire to be the best at whatever I do. Whether it's sweeping a floor or cleaning a commode! lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> ???? just sucks it's hard to pass test and then get interview and still no luck. Not bragging by any means but I know I would test out a minimum 2 year apprentice and already have tangible skills and the dedication and drive. I use my competitiveness to my benefit and desire to be the best at whatever I do. Whether it's sweeping a floor or cleaning a commode! lol


NOT IN MY LOCAL you would not test out, well after 5 years you could.

So pack your bags and MOVE.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Everyone I've ever heard talk about living in Ohio unanimously say they are glad they left Ohio. They say things like, "Ohio doesn't have any color, it's so dull, gray and depressing that you're actually living black and white TV." 

I wouldn't limit myself, and you're close enough to the east coast, there's always a way to hustle on the east coast. Union/Non-Union, as long as you're willing to work, there's a way.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Also, stop focusing on what you might be able to test out of. Most people don't care and there are many things in this trade that can only be learned by putting in the reps and the time. By testing out you're removing valuable time that was to be spent learning.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to say this but if you have never been in a proper apprenticeship why assume you can test out as a second year guy?

Aside that I agree with others that you need to go to a more productive area.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

People that have went through my school I'm attending on average have tested out 2 to 3 year apprentice. Fact. And I came in more knowledgeable. Not bragging just stating facts. I have a lot to learn but I've done more electrical than most and had inspected and such as Nee 200amp service. 
And I look forward to getting in field and soaking it all in!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> People that have went through my school I'm attending on average have tested out 2 to 3 year apprentice. Fact. And I came in more knowledgeable. Not bragging just stating facts. I have a lot to learn but I've done more electrical than most and had inspected and such as Nee 200amp service.
> And I look forward to getting in field and soaking it all in!


I DO NOT give care what your local does, I SAID, if you decided to move where there is actually full time work year after year you will need to complete a *5 year *apprenticeship, that is just the way it is.

What is your scale? 1st year start a $20.00+? and bennies


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Mcswain said:


> People that have went through my school I'm attending on average have tested out 2 to 3 year apprentice. Fact. And I came in more knowledgeable. Not bragging just stating facts. I have a lot to learn but I've done more electrical than most and had inspected and such as Nee 200amp service.
> And I look forward to getting in field and soaking it all in!


Nevermind, stay where you are.

We just laid of an obstinate 1st year that said he knew what he was doing, and then couldn't think to turn uniform offsets 180* to make them fit correctly.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

TGGT said:


> Nevermind, stay where you are.
> 
> We just laid of an obstinate 1st year that said he knew what he was doing, and then couldn't think to turn uniform offsets 180* to make them fit correctly.


Heads on the wrong end of half the nails?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Why aren't you hating? Thx for info gents!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

inetdog said:


> Heads on the wrong end of half the nails?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cocky apprentices = annoying. I worked with a guy that fooled everybody into thinking he knew way more than he did. When it came to stop tooting his own horn and start doing, he was timid and slow.

Hell, even a cocky apprentice that knows his stuff I don't have the time or patience to deal with their fragile egos.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I think people are taking my words the wrong way! I am baby far a know it all. If I do know anything I'm always open to learn new techniques or gain more knowledge. 
My wife and I have been wanting to move to TN or possibly SC!


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heads up before you pack your bags.
Find out if there are any local residency requirements for the local you want to apply.
Also when the application period is. Some places have a short window.
May be too late to start anywhere for the class starting in fall.
Also remember where you start with the IBEW may be your local for life.
It's not so easy to change.

There are other routes besides IBEW to learn.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ohio.  Seriously, I have no idea how people live there.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I am the least "cockiest" person you'll ever meet! I take that as an insult from someone that's never met me!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I am basically stating how much time and effort I have put into over the years learning about the field and how much of a passion I have for it. If that's cocky then I possibly may be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> I am basically stating how much time and effort I have put into over the years learning about the field and how much of a passion I have for it. If that's cocky then I possibly may be.


Reread you last few posts. Maybe it's the translation from simple text but you come off as very cocky.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I also stated I have a lot to learn and that I want to be the best at what I do wether sweeping a floor or cleaning a commode!

That's what I was curious about were local residencies. Here you have certain counties you had to have resided in for like last year.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> I also stated I have a lot to learn and that I want to be the best at what I do wether sweeping a floor or cleaning a commode!
> 
> That's what I was curious about were local residencies. Here you have certain counties you had to have resided in for like last year.


You would have to contact the specific local to find out. 

You mentioned SC and Tenn., if you are looking to move I'd pick a state with more union presence than SC.

http://www.ibew.org/


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

If you have I pho me th survive is a app called tramplife it tell you the hotspots in the country for ibew ,
Ny,Nj , D.C., ca, , are a few states with good locals n lots of wrk


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry miss spelled 
Theirs an app on the phone that has 
All the hot spots in the country for ibew , tramplife


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I DO NOT care what your local does, I SAID, if you decided to move where there is actually full time work year after year you will need to complete a *5 year *apprenticeship, that is just the way it is.

What is your scale? 1st year start a $20.00+? and bennies


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*ave the mova*



Mcswain said:


> Why aren't you hating? Thx for info gents!


Seriously

If you have the motivation and want to be a union electrician Wash DC is hiring and needs GOOD MOTIVATED young workers.

AND I could get you with a firm though you would not be in the apprenticeship program to start they have already taken this years crop.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

brian john said:


> Seriously
> 
> If you have the motivation and want to be a union electrician Wash DC is hiring and needs GOOD MOTIVATED young workers.
> 
> AND I could get you with a firm though you would not be in the apprenticeship program to start they have already taken this years crop.


How is life in DC?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> I think people are taking my words the wrong way! I am baby far a know it all. If I do know anything I'm always open to learn new techniques or gain more knowledge.
> My wife and I have been wanting to move to TN or possibly SC!


I'm not sure about TN, but I know of no union presence in SC.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hand Wired said:


> How is life in DC?


If the traffic around it is any indication, I'd say awful.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> Mcswain said:
> 
> 
> > I think people are taking my words the wrong way! I am baby far a know it all. If I do know anything I'm always open to learn new techniques or gain more knowledge.
> ...


Bro I just looked up Sc and tenn 
They have the lowest union presence in the country .

If the hole purpose of you moving is to get fair wages and land in a good local , Sc makes no sense I don't get your logic


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I was asking because I didn't know what the presence was!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hand Wired said:


> How is life in DC?


As with anything in life there are tradeoffs, traffic is bad and getting worse. But there is always work, decent scale, near the mountains and beach. Rivers all around us, lots of history, from the first settlements to present day events. Where I live the Civil War sites are in my backyard. Good schools, good people and a decent life.

I love it here, and would say it is a great place to live.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> I was asking because I didn't know what the presence was!


Anywhere south of Virginia and union presence is weak.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

brian john said:


> Mcswain said:
> 
> 
> > I was asking because I didn't know what the presence was!
> ...


You can lead a horse to water but can't make him drink


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Appreciate all the info!! I don't understand some of the negativity but I guess you'll have that anywhere. I really appreciate the insight and knowledge though!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> I was asking because I didn't know what the presence was!


http://www.ibew.org/

Every location is listed.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

brian john said:


> As with anything in life there are tradeoffs, traffic is bad and getting worse. But there is always work, decent scale, near the mountains and beach. Rivers all around us, lots of history, from the first settlements to present day events. Where I live the Civil War sites are in my backyard. Good schools, good people and a decent life.
> 
> I love it here, and would say it is a great place to live.


Thanks. One of the main reasons I was excited about joining the union is the ability to move around and see the country if work dries up here. I guess I'll look towards DC if that happens.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I graduate in January. I honestly am going to keep this in mind!!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

You actually got me thinking. I am 38 would you count that against me? Lol what kind of wages does an apprentice start out at or any decent firm? Do you have to have residence for a certain amount of time? I am going to keep this in mind!!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Actions speak the loudest! I have yet to start bending conduit but I am the type that studies to get ahead and tries to learn everything I can. I have yet to bend like but I already have the multipliers, shrink, and know the math for parallel offsets using the TAN of 1/2 the offset angle. I love the entire trade!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I graduate in January with 400hrs of motors, relay logic,400hrs of residential, 400hrs of PLC. 

I will have the ability to pack up and move also and start fresh if there was a definite opportunity awaiting me.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

NCCER 1-4 certificates, fire alarms certificate. And mostly the desire!


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mcswain said:


> I graduate in January with 400hrs of motors, relay logic,400hrs of residential, 400hrs of PLC.
> 
> I will have the ability to pack up and move also and start fresh if there was a definite opportunity awaiting me.


Their is an app on the iPhone called tramplife it tells you the hotspots for all the ibew locals in country 

I would call each one that is hot right now and see if they are accepting ppl in apprenticeship program


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

More than likely I'd have to take test all over again? Be niceif I could transfer my test and interview scores!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Mcswain said:


> NCCER 1-4 certificates, fire alarms certificate. And mostly the desire!


I don't know of any local that recognizes the non union curriculum. 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I don't know of any local that recognizes the non union curriculum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


At best a local hurting for guys 'may' let you test up at best case if you have years in the trade, never heard of them giving any credit for non union education like that.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> At best a local hurting for guys 'may' let you test up at best case if you have years in the trade, never heard of them giving any credit for non union education like that.


Our local has a policy where if a guy was working as a CE or CW and is making more than a 1st year when he gets accepted, he receives a pay freeze until his class catches up with him. Seems like a good compromise.


----------

